# Broken VanIsle Quad



## ipreferpie (Jan 22, 2015)

So I did something I seriously regret -- possibly the stupidest thing so far this year. I was trying to remove my VanIsle Quad P60 dropin from my Moodoolar head. It was stuck halfway and I boneheadedly decide to use a wooden stick wrapped in cloth the hammer it out. Instead, I broke off the driver/circuit board and the dropin is still stick in there. This is my favorite dropin and I'm planning to use it for my next camping trip so this makes it especially sad for me! Would anyone in CPF be able to help me fix this problem reliably? Namely I think there are 4 parts:

1) Remove stuck P60 dropin from head
2) resolder circuit board
3) check if I broke or cracked any of the drivers/chips in there (if the programming is working properly)
4) maybe upgrade my XPG LEDs to XPG2?

Any help would be wonderful!

Best,
J


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe try Vin.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi J,

Depending on the degree of damage done to the driver board and/or chips and if you're also looking to upgrade the emitters, it might be more cost effective and reliable to just get one of Vinh's CQVn Quad XP-G2 drop-ins. If the driver board is dislodged but undamaged, it shouldn't be too difficult to fix.

AFAIK, the VanIsle Quads use modified 7135 boards. Vinh may be able to help you out if the board is damaged. As PSM mentioned, drop Vinh an email.

Here's a link to Vinh's CQVn drop-in. His email address can be found in his signature. Good luck!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391120-CQvn-P60-Solid-Copper-P60-Quad


----------



## ipreferpie (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks very much guys! I've sent it to Vihn for inspection -- crossing my fingers!


----------

